

Being An Entrepreneur is More About Sacrifice Than Freedom or Riches - calebwojcik
http://thinktraffic.net/entrepreneur-sacrifice

======
calebwojcik
Would love to hear your thoughts about whether you had to sacrifice something
big to work for yourself or at a small start-up.

